# How do you stand up  post hole augers when they aren't on the tractor?



## greybeard (Nov 5, 2011)

Gettin old I guess, but  either I'm getting weak and lazy, or my post hole auger has just decided to be a pitb to hook up and/or unhook from. I usually store mine in the same place, dropping the auger itself down in an oversized  hole I drilled just to keep it standing up, (but it makes the auger rust). Then, set the horizontal 'hitch' part on a piece of old cross tie, but that  means I still have to pick up the long center link section and get it stabbed into postion on the tractor. Every other piece of 3 pt  equipment I have, I can just back up to and be on my way in a couple of minutes tops, but not this one. Gotta be a better way. No, I got no help here at my place (married a city girl that just can't do much tho I still love her awful)

I "Know", I saw a set of DIY post hole digger support plans a few years ago, but can't find 'em now. Any ideas?


----------



## animalfarm (Nov 5, 2011)

The hole doesn't work for many reasons; one being frozen in the ground come spring.  I finally set two tall posts wide enough apart for the tractor to fit between. I bolted a 4x4 across them and hung the auger from it with a chain. It makes it easy to hook up again as it pivots and tilts easy on the chain and no lifting.


----------



## lilhill (Nov 5, 2011)

animalfarm said:
			
		

> The hole doesn't work for many reasons; one being frozen in the ground come spring.  I finally set two tall posts wide enough apart for the tractor to fit between. I bolted a 4x4 across them and hung the auger from it with a chain. It makes it easy to hook up again as it pivots and tilts easy on the chain and no lifting.


My hubby did basically the same thing last year with his.


----------



## moshar (Jan 19, 2012)

I just lean mine against a big corner post and tap a little chain around it


----------

